# Should a guy ask a girl out or should a girl ask a guy out?



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Heterosexuals/bisexuals:

A. Guys ask a girl out
B. Girls ask a guy out
C. Doesn't matter
D. Not sure


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

C.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

C.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

C.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

A


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Who cares? As long as it leads to sweet, sweet lovin'.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

C


----------



## Day 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

c- it's not time for one gender to step down and another gender to take over. I prefer that both genders act on their owen impulse.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bee


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

C.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

C.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

C. Doesn't matter


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

B.

Cuz it's hot.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoever's interested in dating the other person should ask that person out, of course. If they don't, they'll probably lose out.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

c


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

B or C is the only way I'm ever getting a date. I'm going with C, whoever wants it and can summon the courage to ask the other person.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ideal: C
my preference in life due to being too scared: A


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

mutual asking out via telepathy :yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

C


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Eliza said:


> ideal: C
> my preference in life due to being too scared: A


 I second this. :yes


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

C. Shouldn't you have made a poll for this?


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Hoth said:


> Whoever's interested in dating the other person should ask that person out, of course. If they don't, they'll probably lose out.


This.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

C


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

A - should be the guy's role


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

A without a doubt. It'd be interesting to know how many girls picking C have approached a guy.


----------



## Mazuki (Mar 22, 2012)

C.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

either way is fine either way


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

C. Whichever one is the more social. Screw the tradition role.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

C. Gender roles suck.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

C. But also B because I'd be too terrified to ask her out...


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

C.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

It shouldn't matter.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

C, I'm sure subconsciously everyone thinks it's A to some degree though.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter, but I usually end up doing the asking since shy guys are the best.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> B or C is the only way I'm ever getting a date. I'm going with C, whoever wants it and can summon the courage to ask the other person.


I'm the same way. I've always wanted a girl to ask me out because I just don't see how I can ever ask any girl out.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

C


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

VickieKitties said:


> It doesn't matter, but I usually end up doing the asking since shy guys are the best.


Hopefully you're not one of those girls who like to love us and leave us :cry






:b


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

C. 
We don't need traditionalists in a world that was created through imagination.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

B, 'cause role reversal is fun. C would be the best option.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I'm going to pluck for A. Not because I'm an old fashioned type, but because I understand the pressures modern society puts on women. My sister is terrified of asking out guys, simply because she's scared of what people will label her as a result.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I really hate these types of polls. We all know its the man's job to ask her out, the man's job to pay for dinner, and the man's job to propose. Maybe if I was living in fantasyland I would vote C, unfortunately this is still reali.. wait.. yep still reality and A is the only valid option.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

C. Though I prefered B. Luckily for me I do get ask out by girls


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

C. Doesn't matter


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

C. Whoever's first to decide that they want to go out with the other person.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

C. Doesn't Matter


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Coming from a chick who's actually been in the shoes of a guy constantly rejected by girls, I would so kiss a guy who's lonely and has never been kissed.. as long as he wants me to. Just to share some happiness, you know :heart free love

Except.. how would you tell if they aren't asking? :roll


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

c. i think it matters on the personality, not gender.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

C


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

A. I'm old fashioned.. And would never have the balls to ask out a fella.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

fingertips said:


> mutual asking out via telepathy :yes


Lol


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

C


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't matter if you like someone that much just ask them out.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

A.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Laura1990 said:


> A. I'm old fashioned.. And would never have the balls to ask out a fella.


^that


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

C


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Laura1990 said:


> A. I'm old fashioned.. And would never have the balls to ask out a fella.


Literally I hope.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

woot said:


> A - should be the guy's role


I don't get why people care who asks who first.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

C...It shouldn't matter who asks. But in reality, the answer will be A.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

C.



fingertips said:


> mutual asking out via telepathy :yes


Best option.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just depends on your personality; everyone is different


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> It'd be interesting to know how many girls picking C have approached a guy.


:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw

C.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Either way is fine. I don't think anyone would care.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> A without a doubt. *It'd be interesting to know how many girls picking C have approached a guy.*


Indeed.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

A definitely. Guys should always have the power to choose. Not just because men are are the ones to decide when marriage is appropriate, but also women are way too fragile to deal with rejection. Whenever you guys reject a girl, you are killing that little bit of self worth the girl has.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

C. But Guys, really feel free. I don't think I would have the courage to ask a guy out. Well I would, but I can see myself failing in the delivery.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> A definitely. Guys should always have the power to choose. Not just because men are are the ones to decide when marriage is appropriate, but also women are way too fragile to deal with rejection. Whenever you guys reject a girl, you are killing that little bit of self worth the girl has.


Rejection isn't fun for anyone.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

BobtheBest said:


> Rejection isn't fun for anyone.


It sure isn't. But I'm still going to go with my pickup line of "zyou look gorgeous without any pants on".


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

And yes, I will say it in romanized Mandarin.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

niacin said:


> It sure isn't. But I'm still going to go with my pickup line of "zyou look gorgeous without any pants on".


That's a good one looool :teeth


----------



## DanielCrimson (Aug 25, 2012)

I wish it would be B but in reality A


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

ask her out weirdo


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Everyone should ask everyone out.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

C. Because I think it goes both ways.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

I suspect that for most women, it's 99% this:



Laura1990 said:


> And would never have the balls to ask out a fella.


And 1% this:



Laura1990 said:


> I'm old fashioned..


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Results?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

B)... It's always been like that for me, but I guess C, cuz if I really like a ***** I'll ask her out.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

fingertips said:


> mutual asking out via telepathy :yes


yes this


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm, this thread I forgot about...sorry I'm too lazy to do a compilation of the data for those who are curious about the results 

Should have added that option, escaped my mind....
Originally Posted by *fingertips*  
_mutual asking out via telepathy :yes_


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Meh...well I don't completely think a guy SHOULD but being a guy I believe I look more manly being all brave and what not. All in all though, I find the SHOULD A GENDER a huge waste of time and brain power. What I believe SHOULD happen is a person ask someone they like out regardless of gender. I believe that there are a lot of silly things that we abide by and expect that just end up making it harder for us to find great relationships.

Personally, I don't give a ***8 as to how I started dating the love of my life..why would that matter? If I was charming and smooth and I initiated....sure it'd be badass but in the grand scheme of things..I think that's rather superficial. If a lady has the confidence to approach her crush I believe it's her responsibility to ask...considering she finds it rather easy to do. If she refuses to ask because she thinks the guy should do it...she might end up not getting her man and end up looking like a shallow fool. Again, I do think men should retain the protector/confident/warrior/provider essence but I don't believe it's his duty to abide ALL THE TIME...the lady can step up every once and a while


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Xtraneous said:


> cuz if I really like a ***** I'll ask her out.


hmm. there's something oddly contradictory about this sentence, but i can't quite place my finger on what.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

fingertips said:


> hmm. There's something oddly contradictory about this sentence, but i can't quite place my finger on what.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

A, so I can be forever alone.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I think if a person likes someone, they should just take the initiative to ask them out, regardless of their gender.


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

C


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

B

Ladies, send me your pm.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Should be C but it's almost always A :blank


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well im most case in my experience girls expect a guy to ask them out so A but thats not every case I think it should be C no matter what if you like someone it dont matter of who ask who because if you never try then you never know what will happen


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

C.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

all guys here telling they'd prefer option b or c, that traditional role model is getting old and all that stuff but isn't it because you are all scared to do it yourself? for the most part I pick A, but I would ask a guy out if it was someone I really like.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

C. These gender roles are pretty damn silly.

Am I the only one to envision lesbians entirely stumped by things like who's supposed to open the door, pay the bill, kill bugs, and otherwise "act like the man"? And Do macho gay guys argue over who's going to pay for dinner as neither one wants to be treated like a girl?:stu


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Olesya said:


> all guys here telling they'd prefer option b or c, that traditional role model is getting old and all that stuff but isn't it because you are all scared to do it yourself? for the most part I pick A, but I would ask a guy out if it was someone I really like.


Thing is, pretty much both guys and gals can get really nervous from initiating. It's no fun being forced to do it because of some silly gender expectation.



> Originally Posted by *fingertips*
> _mutual asking out via telepathy :yes_


Yes!


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

The guy should ask the girl out


----------



## HomerSimpson (Sep 2, 2012)

Probably a blend of A and C. I think it's cute when a guy asks the girl out. However, that doesn't invalidate a relationship initiated by a girl.

While I appreciate traditional values, they are not rules I live by. To each their own!


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

C 

I don't see why it matters who does the asking, it shouldn't be expected of a specific gender.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

The one with more confidence, i don't really think that it should matter. Especially if both people have mental/social troubles.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*C

*I've asked out guys. I don't think it really matters. ^_^


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well ideally I would say C, but in reality I'm a scaredy-cat and wait to see if the guy shows any interest in me, so I'd have to go for A. But if I was a guy with SAD I'd end up going with B. So I think I just chose them all. :/


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Olesya said:


> all guys here telling they'd prefer option b or c, that traditional role model is getting old and all that stuff but isn't it because you are all scared to do it yourself? for the most part I pick A, but I would ask a guy out if it was someone I really like.


Yes, I've always been too scared to do it myself which is why I'm in the situation I'm in now. I've always wanted to have a woman ask me out but that hasn't happened and I don't ever see that changing.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

generally A.

but if I liked a guy and he didn't notice, it'd be B.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

C. Doesn't matter. The idea that a guy should ask a girl out is frankly a cultural thing that somehow survived. The ideas that are less fit die off while the better ideas survive. This has a link to social darwinism, but I don't feel like explaining it.


----------

